# March 08 Challenge Photos - "Simplicity" - Sponsored by Quik Pod



## TwistMyArm

Hey folks,

Thanks for your patience. This is by far the largest turnout of any challenge with 81 photos submitted. So thanks to all who participated this month and of course thanks to Quik Pod for sponsoring the Photo Challenge. Please check out the website for more Quik Pod information, http:///www.quikpod.com/dslr.asp.

So here are 81 great photos. Take a look and then cast your vote for your favorite. 

*Simplicity*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Ajay

Wow, there are some great submissions this time around.  I can't decide who to vote for.  It's interesting to see how many people used "1-2-3" in some way or another.

I'm going to have to come back and look over them again before I vote.

Great job everyone!


----------



## MarcusM

One question I've wondered but just haven't asked, is about voting for your own photo. Not that I plan on voting for my own photo, but I'm wondering if others do, won't that technically give them a one-vote advantage over people that don't?


----------



## SBlanca

dunno, was asking myself same thing..

some really good submissions there, looks mine look stupid....and hasn't this ever hapened to anyone? i just had a really good idea for this..right now!!! when its all over!!!! oh well...

next challenge please!!! haha


----------



## TwistMyArm

There's nothing saying that you can't vote for your own. I pretty much assume everyone does. Whether you do or not is up to you.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow! It is amazing how many different views of simplicity there are..
I don't even think I will get a vote.. 
Oh well..


----------



## Antarctican

Hmmm, I've never voted for my own...somehow doesn't seem sporting. [Not that I'll ever be just one vote away from winning anyway! :roll: ]


----------



## Big Bully

I have voted for mine once, but I didn't this time.. lol


----------



## MarcusM

Yea, I didn't vote for mine either. It just seems weird. I mean, theoretically, everyone who submitted a photo could just vote for their own, and say no one else voted, then everyone would only end up with one vote - their own! I know it wouldn't happen like this, but you know what I'm saying?

I think we should be blocked from voting for our own...


----------



## jasonkt

it's too much fun trying to decide who to vote for to waste my vote on my own picture.  Of course, there is temptation especially considering if you have at least one vote, more people probably pay attention to your submission...

I figure people that haven't submitted will still vote, I wonder if people who have submitted ever forget to vote?

This time around I'm trying to decide between #'s 4,8,14,17,21,32,38,39,40,48,62,72, and 79.  So, even if I don't vote for yours, if you're in that group you know I wanted to!  81 to choose from...can we have two votes once there are 50+ entries?  (haha then we can vote for ourselves twice)


----------



## schuylercat

Wow - there's one in there that I'm going to nominate for photo of the month...stunning.

And SBlanca...HELL yes that's happened!  I had a thousand ideas right...after...I...submitted...mine.

Just today, as well.

That's why these are good for everyone, I think.  I still shoot "Green" and "Macro" and a lot of assignments that have been recommended.  Want to get better, gotta shoot, right?

Pretty sure MINE'S out.  Don't care, either, 'cause it was fun - and besides, I alread have a really good monopod!

Good luck everyone.  Now I'm off, looking for my favorite album...


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

I didn't vote for the best quality of photo, but the best representation of simplicity in my mind.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

and I hope I get one vote at least......


----------



## jasonkt

well it didn't take as long as I thought it would..."simplicity" left a lot open to interpretation but in the end I chose a picture which was undeniably "simple" but surprisingly complex in many ways.  

One thing for sure, though, without the subject to think about, I have a completely different favorite!


----------



## logan9967

i'm voting for my favorite, if it's mine then i'll vote for my own. unfortunately for me it's not lol


----------



## Rand0m411

one of the photo names on the poll is incorrect "MarchPhoto5" should read as "MarchPhoto15" FYI...


----------



## MarcusM

good catch...hopefully the mod fixes it.


----------



## audiobomber

I don't get it, where are the photos?


----------



## MarcusM

audiobomber said:


> I don't get it, where are the photos?



You have to click the link in the 1st post of this thread that says "Simplicity"


----------



## audiobomber

MarcusM said:


> You have to click the link in the 1st post of this thread that says "Simplicity"


 
Got it, thanks Marcus. I knew it would be something really tricky like that.


----------



## Sirashley

Actually, I really enjoyed looking through the submissions..... Anyway, great job everyone, its interesting to see people's ideas of simplicity...


----------



## RacePhoto

MarcusM said:


> You have to click the link in the 1st post of this thread that says "Simplicity"



Simplicity is sometimes complicated. 

I'm picking a number between 1 and 81... :lmao:

It's not just the theme, sometimes a nice prize will bring out the lurkers and shy. I love it!


----------



## Big Bully

I am so excited!!! Someone voted for mine, and it wasn't me!!!


----------



## MarcusM

hmmm....35 votes so far and the most any one photo has is 2. I get the feeling lots of people are voting for their own?

edit: I guess 3 votes is the most.


----------



## Miaow

Great Pics - There's a heap of entries this time


----------



## Rand0m411

MarcusM said:


> hmmm....35 votes so far and the most any one photo has is 2. I get the feeling lots of people are voting for their own?
> 
> edit: I guess 3 votes is the most.


 

I never vote for my own, as long as I find something better. Which I always do, hehe. But for some reason it tells me im not able to vote on this one and I dont know why...


----------



## er111a

someone voted for me 2 times
I just want to :hug:: someone


----------



## TwistMyArm

Rand0m411 said:


> one of the photo names on the poll is incorrect "MarchPhoto5" should read as "MarchPhoto15" FYI...



Thanks, it's been corrected.


----------



## audiobomber

Rand0m411 said:


> I never vote for my own, as long as I find something better. Which I always do, hehe. But for some reason it tells me im not able to vote on this one and I dont know why...


 
I think I read somewhere that you need 25 posts for eligibility. I'm hoping to squeeze in.


----------



## Sirashley

audiobomber said:


> I think I read somewhere that you need 25 posts for eligibility. I'm hoping to squeeze in few more posts before this poll closes.



I think you also have to be a member for 10 days too... I have over 25 posts and I am still not eligible to vote, I joined on March 26, but I am still not eligible... oh well


----------



## audiobomber

Sirashley said:


> I think you also have to be a member for 10 days too... I have over 25 posts and I am still not eligible to vote, I joined on March 26, but I am still not eligible... oh well


 
You'll have more time to consider your choice. The poll opened yesterday and will be open for seven days, so we should both qualify in time to vote. My favourite photo in the competition doesn't say "Simplicity" to me, so I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

I didn't vote for mine this time, or last time, and I think I didn't do the month before. I voted for mine one month, and I was winning by five or six votes for a while, but then someone just stormed on past me in like, a day. I only voted for mine because I really thought it was the best that month.


----------



## MrLogic

audiobomber said:


> I think I read somewhere that you need 25 posts for eligibility. I'm hoping to squeeze in.





Sirashley said:


> I think you also have to be a member for 10 days too... I have over 25 posts and I am still not eligible to vote, I joined on March 26, but I am still not eligible... oh well


Bummer. Well, I _would have_ voted for... EDIT: never mind. I missed the part about not discussing it with anyone until after the voting has been completed.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

I'm not at all trying to discredit anybody or their talents or "giftedness", but I tend to have a hard time seeing "simplicity" in several of these pictures......I know that when it come to interpritation, everybody has their own.  I just don't see it in some of these pictures.  I actually see "complication" in a few.  Again, I'm not trying to dog anyone or their pictures, I just wonder if anyone else see's what I see.  If not, just tell me I'm off the mark here, it won't hurt my feelings, I promise.

Lot's of good pics though, I had a hard time choosing.....I didn't choose mine either....


----------



## MarcusM

Tennessee Landscape said:


> I'm not at all trying to discredit anybody or their talents or "giftedness", but I tend to have a hard time seeing "simplicity" in several of these pictures......I know that when it come to interpritation, everybody has their own.  I just don't see it in some of these pictures.  I actually see "complication" in a few.  Again, I'm not trying to dog anyone or their pictures, I just wonder if anyone else see's what I see.  If not, just tell me I'm off the mark here, it won't hurt my feelings, I promise.
> 
> Lot's of good pics though, I had a hard time choosing.....I didn't choose mine either....



I agree...there are a lot that do not say "simplicity" to me at all. I guess that's where people's interpretations differ.


----------



## abuccanero

WOW there are so many good pics.  I never thought simplicity could be interpreted so many ways.


----------



## crazy_dragonlady

Given all the talent that is present on this board I fully expected to see many more entries.... I guess some don't enter for whatever reason.

I doubt I'll get a vote either... not because my photo is bad... but because there are so many more appropriate representations of the "Simplicity" theme.

I've been wondering though... just how many people are voting for the best photo and not paying attention to the theme that the photo was supposed to represent? 

Not me, I voted for the one I thought represented the theme the best. 

Good luck to everyone who entered... hopefully I'll get just one vote! 

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## MarcusM

crazy_dragonlady said:


> Given all the talent that is present on this board I fully expected to see many more entries.... I guess some don't enter for whatever reason.
> 
> I doubt I'll get a vote either... not because my photo is bad... but because there are so many more appropriate representations of the "Simplicity" theme.
> 
> I've been wondering though... just how many people are voting for the best photo and not paying attention to the theme that the photo was supposed to represent?
> 
> Not me, I voted for the one I thought represented the theme the best.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who entered... hopefully I'll get just one vote!
> 
> ttfn
> CDL.



I looked at all the photos and found the ones that I thought best represented simplicity. Then out of those I voted for the photo that I thought best represented simplicity but it also had to be a good shot as well. I'm not going to vote for an obvious representation of simplicity that is a technically flawed photo. It still has to be a fundamentally good photo IMO.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

MarcusM said:


> I agree...there are a lot that do not say "simplicity" to me at all. I guess that's where people's interpretations differ.


 

Yes, and it is quite obvious nobody felt the same interpritation of simplicity as I did of my picture.  No votes......the tell all:er:


----------



## audiobomber

I look at all the photos and choose my favourite. Then if I decide if it fits the theme. If it doesn't, I choose my next favourite and decide whether it satisfies the theme. In this case I had to discount my favourite, but I can see Simplicity in my next two favourites, so I'll go with one of them.

What about artistic vs technical merit? I imagine since this is a photo forum that the technical side would have much greater weight than it would to most people. The general populace would be more concerned with what the image is trying to say or how pretty or unusual it is and have no concern with histograms or chromatic aberration. Does the photo have to be technical perfection to get your vote? 

I give the most weight to artistic value. The photo has to be passably technical, but not flawless.


----------



## Yahoozy

its really a tossup
but i mean, something could be perfectly exposed and have sharpness exactly where it needs to be but if it doesnt fit the theme its not getting my vote
i voted for what is saw as simplistic, creative, and well shot

(also, sweet i got a vote =D)


----------



## logan9967

i didnt


----------



## EricBrian

Yeah, my fav image did not fit 'simplicity' and so I went with the one I thought matched that.


----------



## Battou

Well...I must say I am doing about as well as I antisipated ...:meh:


----------



## Battou

Sorry, bump


----------



## SBlanca

man i can't believe i submitted such a rubbish photo  haha


----------



## Sirashley

SBlanca said:


> man i can't believe i submitted such a rubbish photo  haha




Ha Ha, I'm right there with you man, I felt I somewhat met the theme, but technically the shot needed work, I took it with a point and shoot using manual settings..LOL...  We'll just have to make up for it in April... :thumbup:


----------



## jasonkt

81 entries....and not 81 votes?!  Maybe if we could get as many people to vote, I might get a vote...lol...probably not though.  I know why entries spiked this month, as my photo was one of the ones where you can tell that the photographer was going "um, well it could represent simplicity..." on March 31st when trying to pick something to enter.  Got to get it in before the deadline though, right?  I am definitely entering April's contest 'cause I bet there will be fewer than 81 entries that fit the theme!

Just out of curiosity...are entries ever objectively denied?  I noticed you'd like the name of the album submissions are based on, and while that's probably only to title it for the viewers, would you turn down a submission along the lines of "Downward Spiral" represented by, say, a red balloon?


----------



## MarcusM

Yea, I'm really surprised there is only 3/4 as many votes as contributors. Where all all the other contributors and why aren't they voting?


----------



## Battou

[Hint]I judt don't understand how this is not over a hundred votes by now[/Hint]


----------



## astrostu

Well, seems to me that *a lot* of people joined the site in the last month, and many of them entered the challenge.  If they haven't gotten their post count up, or if they joined just days before the end of the challenge, then they can't vote.

But usually, regardless, getting 50+ votes for these seems to be hard, which does baffle me.


----------



## Dioboleque

I suggest putting a link to the Photo Challenge thread on the home page along with the winning photo from last month. Maybe even two links... Vote in March's Poll and Participate in April's Challenge?  But who knows? If 81 people found the challenge to begin with I suppose at least 81 people should be able to locate the voting...


----------



## Battou

Dioboleque said:


> I suggest putting a link to the Photo Challenge thread on the home page along with the winning photo from last month. Maybe even two links... Vote in March's Poll and Participate in April's Challenge?  But who knows? If 81 people found the challenge to begin with I suppose at least 81 people should be able to locate the voting...



that's a hell of an idea.


----------



## Dradd

I would vote... But I haven't got enough to say to make up 25 posts 

Damn, It turns out even with 25 posts and a few weeks on the board under my belt, I still can't vots


----------



## MarcusM

Votes....votes....need some more votes.

Still anyone's game...I think the most I see is still only 4 votes for any one photo.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

This is confusing, such a large jump in submissions....but where are the votes?  I'm confused.....I was looking so forward to this months submissions, and results......kind of dissappointed.  I just see simplicity so differently, and don't really relate to a lot of the pictures, I wonder if that's what's happening here....:er:


----------



## Sirashley

perhaps we should all put links to the voting thread in our sigs next month??? I am a noob, and this was my first entry, but I can't imagine not wanting to vote... Just doesn't make sense to me, I actually enjoy voting even if I'm not in the contest. I have also voted for photo of the month as well... Perhaps the mods could think up a way to help promote the voting as well, I think someone mentioned putting a link on the home page, that was a great idea...


----------



## Battou

Tennessee Landscape said:


> This is confusing, such a large jump in submissions....but where are the votes?  I'm confused.....I was looking so forward to this months submissions, and results......kind of dissappointed.  I just see simplicity so differently, and don't really relate to a lot of the pictures, I wonder if that's what's happening here....:er:



I have a suggestion for that.

Arch, or anyone paying attention at the time, Every eleventh or twenty-first post should maybe be a recreation ot the OP. This way users who are using post perpage settings lower than the forum default should get the link to the gallery in the first post on every/everyother page for the most part. 

This will increase the likelyness that the link to the gallery will appear right below the poll, in theroy effectivly reducing the "Where are the Pictures" question.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Dioboleque said:


> I suggest putting a link to the Photo Challenge thread on the home page along with the winning photo from last month. Maybe even two links... Vote in March's Poll and Participate in April's Challenge?  But who knows? If 81 people found the challenge to begin with I suppose at least 81 people should be able to locate the voting...



I like this idea. I'm gonna go put up theses links right now. Thanks Dioboleque.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Battou said:


> I have a suggestion for that.
> 
> Arch, or anyone paying attention at the time, Every eleventh or twenty-first post should maybe be a recreation ot the OP. This way users who are using post perpage settings lower than the forum default should get the link to the gallery in the first post on every/everyother page for the most part.
> 
> This will increase the likelyness that the link to the gallery will appear right below the poll, in theroy effectivly reducing the "Where are the Pictures" question.



I'm not sure that's really necessary. I think the lack of votes is more to do with the areas members tend to frequent than it has to do with people not being able to find the photos. People tend to stick to the same forums. If the challenge forum isn't one of them it is easy for them to forget about it, especially if voting is only open for a week.


----------



## christopher walrath

One image caught my attention and kept it.  And mine hasn't received any votes yet.  I WANT THE CUTE LITTLE LIGHT!  Mine is number (click)


----------



## Battou

TwistMyArm said:


> I'm not sure that's really necessary. I think the lack of votes is more to do with the areas members tend to frequent than it has to do with people not being able to find the photos. People tend to stick to the same forums. If the challenge forum isn't one of them it is easy for them to forget about it, especially if voting is only open for a week.



Yeah, other than posting a "Vote now" thread in every section I have not come up with a solution for that one yet. Posting Vote now everywhere is imprastical and I am not sure if VB's Announcement system still puts the announcement in all sections anymore. 

The visibility factor was an easy solution to find and post, but the advertising is slightly more difficult. I am pondering the rest of it though.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

I'm actually wondering how many folks actually look forward to entering the contest as opposed to just submitting casually. I think those folks may take the same approach to voting.  I would hope to at least see the same number of votes as photo submittals, but for now I'm happy to see more people participating in the contest in general.  I looked back at some of the previous contest before I started to participate where there where 10 to 15 photos submitted.


----------



## astrostu

Looks like the Moderators will be deciding between #9 and #44, each with 7 votes.




Tennessee Landscape said:


> I'm actually wondering how many folks actually look forward to entering the contest as opposed to just submitting casually. I think those folks may take the same approach to voting.  I would hope to at least see the same number of votes as photo submittals, but for now I'm happy to see more people participating in the contest in general.  I looked back at some of the previous contest before I started to participate where there where 10 to 15 photos submitted.



[rant]I've voted in every challenge since I joined, except 1, I think.  I've entered 3.  The reason I've generally stopped entering is that the voting often doesn't go the way I think it "should," and no, this does NOT mean that I'm just bitter 'cause mine didn't get lots of votes.  More that the votes generally seemed to go for either a photograph that I thought was not good technically nor aesthetically, or for one that didn't seem to have _anything_ to do with the theme.  So I decided that I wasn't going to spend several hours trying to take and process a photo that I thought was good that actually fit the theme when people were just going to vote for their friends' photos or what photo they liked the best regardless of if it had something to do with the theme.[/rant]


----------



## dangergoinoff

I think that the discussion regarding this months submissions has been pretty entertaining.
I agree with some of it and disagree with some of it.
i think that if people want to vote for their own submissions then thats their prerogative. It's neither right nor wrong. If they believe that their photo is the best for the month then they should choose it. I havent done that this month even though i have no votes for my submission.
I also agree that some of the photos meant to depict simplicity look as though they have involved at least a few hours in photoshop to create which would indicate a distinct lack of simplicity to me. Yeah yeah everyone has their own ideas on what equates to simplicity but lets be brutally honest some people this month just got it plain wrong and they will probably be the ones who end up in the top 3 when voting is concluded.
Maybe it would be cool to have a less open to interpretation theme one month. Something very direct and straightforward.


----------



## Dioboleque

I never photoshop my submissions for 2 main reasons:
1) I prefer people to see what I can do with my camera rather than my computer
2) I don't have photoshop or the slightest idea how to use it! (hehe)

I think people should keep in mind that:
1) The competition is open to everyone, as it should be, which means there will possibly be a wide range of skill, from beginner to pro, and there is no need to knock the photos of lesser quality, just vote for your fav and leave it at that... even with 81 submissions it doesn't take that long to browse through them.
2) The range of subject interpretation by the participants is apparently no greater than that of the voters... 81 submissions and only 7 people could agree on any one submission.

Congrats to #9 & #44


----------



## Big Bully

Way to go #9 and #44!!!
I am just excited that someone voted for my photo. Thank you!


----------



## TwistMyArm

Just to give you all a heads up, the mods are in the process of deciding a winner for this month's challenge. You can expect the winner to be announced no later than Monday. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Battou

Since I am far from a winning vote count with three, am I clear to post mine....Or should I wait for the anounced winner?


----------



## TwistMyArm

Battou said:


> Since I am far from a winning vote count with three, am I clear to post mine....Or should I wait for the anounced winner?



You can post your photo in another forum or state which photo is yours here. If you want to post your photo in this thread I don't have a problem with that, but I'd like you to wait until after the wining photo is posted first.


----------



## Battou

TwistMyArm said:


> You can post your photo in another forum or state which photo is yours here. If you want to post your photo in this thread I don't have a problem with that, but I'd like you to wait until after the wining photo is posted first.



Oh I was gonna post it in another forum on site here, to be homnest I have alredy put it into my PL gallery so...


but mine was "Simplisity by design"


----------



## TwistMyArm

Congrats to everyone who participated this month. It was a huge turnout and it would seem everyone had a difficult time deciding a winner. It wasn't much easier for us mods, but we've decided that Photo09, "The Feather", is the winner of the Simplicity challenge. 

Photo 9 was submitted by Bapp. Congratulations Bapp on the win. It is well deserved. 

*08MarchPhoto09-Feather*







Congratulations should also go out to Joyride. Joyride submitted Photo 44, "The Pier", which is the runner-up for the March '08 challenge. 

08MarchPhoto44-The Pier


----------



## Yahoozy

congratulations to both of ya =P

now i wanna know who took what =P


----------



## Battou

Yahoozy said:


> congratulations to both of ya =P
> 
> now i wanna know who took what =P



I am to blame for #23

Congrats Bapp and Joyride, A lot of submissions this month, a feat to come out on top to be sure.


----------



## elking

Hi....
Congras to Bapp ... 
Very nice photo ,, welll deserved winner ,,
and thanks alot ot everyone who viewed and voted 4 my entry ,,, #29 ...
i'm really glad for my 4 votes ,,, 
wish i could vote 4 myself to make them 5  
anyways ,,, it was a great experience ,,,
Thanx TPF (Y)


----------



## bapp

Thanks so much to everyone that voted and to the mods that cast the final decision.

Well done to Joyride also, I think there image is fantastic and I'm sure it was a very close call for 1st and 2nd.

For those that are interested, I was lucky enough to get my hands on a 5x7 large format camera and access to a some still life studio lights for the feather shot. The detail you can get from these cameras is unreal. Beating any digital camera I have ever used.

However at times I felt like a mathematician, working out exposures, the bellows conversion and the inverse square law. That aside it's a interesting way to approach photography as it slows you down to snail pace and you really concentraite on every shot. 

If anyone gets a chance I highly recommend it!









Anyway thanks again!


----------



## SBlanca

congrats to bapp, also congrats to joyride on a great photo, better luck next time....

the level on this comp was so high, my photo was so rubbish in comparison to others...oh well it was a last minute thing, a photo i had taken a couple of days earlier..(btw mine was photo #73) haha please don't laugh hahah


----------



## MarcusM

Good job Bapp and Joyride. I really liked the feather shot.

Mine was "Shades of Blue" #21, I'm just glad I got one vote!


----------



## Dioboleque

Everyone who wants to know who took what should come participate in Tennessee Landscape's "The (monthly) Photo Challenge" cutting room floor!


----------



## Sirashley

I'm responsible for #71, no seriously, stop laughing...o.k... o.k... What can I say? I was bored and staring at an old bowling trophy. I shot it with a point and shoot so it is what it is... Anyway, I got my Sony a200 ***Sarcasm on*** So Look out for April's contest...***Sarcasm off*** The contest was fun though, seeing everyone's submissions. I'm looking forward to doing my April picture


----------



## er111a

mine was # 5 most votes yet for this one


----------



## GC Jr

I don't understand... I work so hard on my photos, turn them in in contests, but they don't get one vote. :-(


----------



## SBlanca

which was yours?

you probably still have a lot to learn....like me! 

im working quite hard on this month's but i doubt i'll get more than 1 vote


----------



## bapp

GC Jr said:


> I don't understand... I work so hard on my photos, turn them in in contests, but they don't get one vote. :-(



What do you determine as working hard... what was the process start to finish to create your image.

I'll happily share my experiences in comparison, I think the main problem is the difference between working hard and working effectively. 

You may have all the good intentions and determination in the world but if you cannot apply them effectively they will count for almost nothing. It is something that must be learn't so do not feel to discouraged!

P.S All photographers no matter the level are constantly learning!


----------



## crazy_dragonlady

witweew said:


> *Edit



And what may I ask does this have to do with anything in this topic?  I mean if you're going to spam a forum at least have the common courtesy to do it _ON TOPIC!_


----------



## Sirashley

I edited my post to remove the Doosh's spam message, Thanks to the mods for removing it, you guys rock.


----------

